# JQuery mehrere Funktionen in einem Objekt



## ChristophK (19. Nov 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe von meinem Prof ein Aufgabe bekommen. Dabei ist alle ziemlich genau beschrieben was getan werden muss. Nun habe ich eine Funktion die mir eine Tabelle zeichnet, die ein Spielfeld darstellen soll. Diese Funktion funktioniert auch, aber nun möchte ich eine weitere Funktion in das Objekt packen.

In dieser Form funktioniert das Script:

```
$(document).ready(function(){
	alert("JQuery läuft!");
	sinkship.fillBoard();
});
			
sinkship = {
	fillBoard: function() {
		$('#board').append($('<div id = "table"></div>'));
		for(var y = 0; y < 10; y++) {
			$('#table').append($('<div class = "table-line' + y + '"></div>'));
			for(var x = 0; x < 10; x++) {
				$('.table-line' + y).append($('<div class="table-cell" data-y="' + y + '" data-x="' + x + '"></div>'));
			}
		}	
	}
};
```

Nun verändere ich den Code und es geht gar nichts mehr bzw. die document ready Funktion wird nicht ausgeführt.


```
$(document).ready(function(){
	alert("JQuery läuft!");
	sinkship.fillBoard();
});
			
sinkship = {
	fillBoard: function() {
		$('#board').append($('<div id = "table"></div>'));
		for(var y = 0; y < 10; y++) {
			$('#table').append($('<div class = "table-line' + y + '"></div>'));
			for(var x = 0; x < 10; x++) {
				$('.table-line' + y).append($('<div class="table-cell" data-y="' + y + '" data-x="' + x + '"></div>'));
			}
		}	
	}

        pickShip: function() {
                alert("clicked");
        }
};
```

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung, wieso nichts mehr geht. Wo mache ich was falsch?


----------



## ChristophK (20. Nov 2014)

Hat sich erledigt. Thema kann geschlossen werden.


----------

